# School & Art Work



## RJJ (Nov 11, 2013)

The 2006 IBC permitted 20% wall area for art work display. The 2009 has excluded this section and has referenced 10% wall area for combustible. How are you all handling art display work in schools. This is a fully sprinklered building and not over 2 floors. Also, all areas covered by smoke, heat strobes & horns.


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2013)

It is back to 20 in the 2012

Maybe someone hit delete in the 2009 when thy were printing it


----------



## mark handler (Nov 11, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> It is back to 20 in the 2012Maybe someone hit delete in the 2009 when thy were printing it


I know my sister, a kindergarten teacher, disregards this, she has gotten in trouble with the school admin.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 11, 2013)

So if you are going through a school and the artwork is being displayed and it exceeds 10% according to 2009 you cite them.

Now if they put it up in the cafeteria or auditorium they can be 75%.


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> So if you are going through a school and the artwork is being displayed and it exceeds 10% according to 2009 you cite them. Now if they put it up in the cafeteria or auditorium they can be 75%.


Depends was it up there when you had the 2006 adopted???


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2013)

Did you do the ratio of wall to art calculations???


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 12, 2013)

When we are finished we will go over to the nursing home and se about that live christmas tree.


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2013)

hlfireinspector said:
			
		

> When we are finished we will go over to the nursing home and se about that live christmas tree.


Watch out for the ones with a concealed cane license


----------



## RJJ (Nov 12, 2013)

It appears to me that there are a number of Schools, Nursing Homes, Restaurants etc. that do not comply with the section. I also agree it should comply with the version of code a plan was approved under.

That brings me to the next point. If the code was 2006 and now governed by 2009 which is enforced in your opinion?


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 12, 2013)

Just my thoughts, but this is something that is put up and taken down each year and should comply with current code.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 12, 2013)

At one time, the codes that were adopted had a building code and a fire code that went together.... for example, if a building was built under the 2003 IBC, then the 2003 Fire Codes were be enforceable until changes or modifications were made to the structure. Hence the term grandfathered,.....    however with the current code, the lines have become even more fuzzy with the  introduction of Chapter 11.  Same thing with panic hardware.... 300 to 100 to 50 in about the same number of code changes......


----------



## RJJ (Nov 12, 2013)

Cda it was built under the BOCO codes. ( early 90's). The calculations would be about 70% of a wall area.

Hlfire: And what section would you cite!


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2013)

It appears the trend is 20%

That is what I would enforce no matter what edition

What section is the 10% in the 2009???


----------



## Kearney.200 (Nov 12, 2013)

you all must be in the big city here in small town U.S.A. this section could get you in trouble


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2013)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> you all must be in the big city here in small town U.S.A. this section could get you in trouble


Come on "code up"!!!!!

Don't you have enough years end to retire?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 12, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Watch out for the ones with a concealed cane license


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

>


Told you

"Code up"


----------



## RJJ (Nov 12, 2013)

The section is 806.1 2009 IBC.


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> The section is 806.1 2009 IBC.


No wonder cannot find it in IFC

I still think someone hit delete in the. 09, since it is in the 2012


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 13, 2013)

2006 IFC

*801.1 Scope. *The provisions of this chapter shall govern interiorfinish, interior trim, furniture, furnishings, decorativematerials and decorative vegetation in buildings. Section 803shall be applicable to existing buildings. Sections 804 through
​808 shall be applicable to buildings.new and existing 





*807.4.3.2 Artwork. *Artwork and teaching materialsshall be limited on thewalls of corridors to not more than
​20 percent of the wall area.


----------

